# Risen 2 DLCs über Konsole freischaltbar



## Dexter11111 (5. Mai 2012)

*Risen 2 DLCs über Konsole freischaltbar*

Anscheinend sind beide Inseln und die Piratenklamotten bei Risen 2 schon bereits Teil des Spiels beim Kauf und tatsächlich "rausgeschnitten" laut: DLC's / Abläufe / Umsetzungen [Krönung]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das einzige was passiert wenn man ein DLC downloadet/aktiviert ist, dass dialogue_german_dlc3.pak z.B. heruntergeladen wird und man dann gesprochenen Dialog für die jeweiligen DLCs bekommt. (Die Schatzinsel ist angeblich 48MB groß)


Einige Leute haben einen Weg gefunden die DLCs mittels des Test Modes im Spiel freizuschalten, wenn man im Spiel blind "pommes" eintippt sollte "TestMode Activated" erscheinen, der dann die Konsole freischaltet, mit ^ kann man Sie aufrufen und "DLC helper" spawnen:


spawn dlc1h
spawn dlc2h
spawn dlc3h





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach sollen sie voll funktionsfähig sein und sogar die Achievements geben, nur die Sprachausgabe fehlt teilweise noch aus den fehlenden .pak-Dateien.

Aus dem PCGames Test zu den DLCs:

DLC 1 - Die Piratenkluft (ursprünglich der Collector's Edition beigelegt): Fünf exklusive Anziehsachen für den Helden, die es nirgends sonst im Spiel gibt. Preis: 3 Euro.

DLC 2 - Die Schatzinsel (ursprünglich Pre-Order Bonus) : Eine Quest-Reihe, in der ihr den Schatz des Piraten Stahlbart hebt. Dazu reist ihr zuerst durch einige der im Hauptspiel enthaltenen Gebiete, bis ihr zur komplett neuen Schatzinsel gelangt. Dort warten bekannte Gegner und zwei Mini-Rätsel, nach rund eineinhalb Stunden ist die Sache erledigt. Der DLC hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Hauptgeschichte und entpuppt sich als spielerisch bedeutungslos. Allerdings gibt es am Ende der Reise einen legendären Gegenstand, mit dem ihr für jeden erledigten Gegner und Auftrag zehn Prozent mehr Ruhmpunkte erhaltet. Preis: 10 Euro. 

DLC 3 - Der Tempel der Lüfte (Exklusiv für die Stahlbart's Schatz Edition vorbehalten für einige Wochen) : Eine Reihe von Aufträgen, die euch auf eine zusätzliche Insel entführt, wo ihr dem Druiden Elric begegnet, bekannt aus Risen. Preis: wahrscheinlich 10 Euro


----------



## boyclar (5. Mai 2012)

Hi, erstmal danke für die Infos 

Aber jedoch habe ich das problem wenn ich dlc 2 hinzufüge und mit dem typ rede, kriege ich nicht die anzieh sachen ... weiß jemand wieso?


----------



## Dexter11111 (6. Mai 2012)

Hatte die Nummern vertauscht, DLC1 sind die Anziehsache 
Könnte evtl. sein, dass es trotzdem nicht funktioniert, hier wird auf jeden Fall ein Weg beschrieben wie es geht: Risen 2 Cheatguide [Work in Progress] - Seite 6


----------

